# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cfare mendoni per bashkjetesen?

## gemini

meqe eshte folur shume per martesen dashurine etj etj.....
c'mendim keni per bashkjetesen ne vend te marteses?

----------


## Anisela

Bashkejetesa eshte nje menyre jetese e panvarur.....Ne nje fare menyre eliminohet mendimi i pronezimit!!!!Respekti....Toleranca...mareveshja jane te nje niveli me te larte ne krahasim me Martesen!!

----------


## bija_e_detit

bashkejetesa eshte dicka shume e mire , per sa kohe qe une edhe ai e kemi lidhjen familjare, dmth mashkulli nuk po kerkon thjesht nje .... me shume per te kaluar ca nete te nxehta.  biles shume veta rrine ne martese nga OPINIONI, ndersa ne bashkejetese me te do me mbaj dashuria...... GJithmon theksoj lidhja te jete familjare, dhe ai te pranoj atesine e femijeve.....
best of luck  :xhemla:

----------


## Poeti

Bashk&#235;jetesa!?

Anisela<

E kuptoj se t&#235; jetuarit n&#235; per&#235;ndim paksa iu ka tjet&#235;rsuar dhe bazuar n&#235; opinionet a vendit ku jetoni edhe ju e merni k&#235;t&#235; si nj&#235; veprim normal, bile aq m&#235; tep&#235;r t&#235; pranuesh&#235;m. Un&#235; nuk do t&#235; isha pajtuar me ju, sepse sipas k&#235;saj n&#235; martes&#235; nuk paska dashuri (pse u b&#235; martesa pra!), flasim p&#235;r martes&#235;n q&#235; b&#235;het pa shkuesi (sikur n&#235; koh&#235;rat e shkuara), por mertes&#235; e b&#235;r&#235; si kuror&#235;zim i dashuris&#235;. N&#235;se bashk&#235;jetesa qenka shpron&#235;sim, martesa partnerin po e konsideroka pron&#235;!!?? 

Bija_e_detit,

Sipas teje bashk&#235;jetesa qenka shum&#235; e mir&#235; n&#235;se keni lidhje t&#235; pranuar nga familjet? &#199;far&#235; do t&#235; b&#235;j familja n&#235;se pas nj&#235; kohe t&#235; shkurt&#235;r ndaheni, &#231;far&#235; garance ke ti si fem&#235;r nga ana e partnerit dhe &#231;far&#235; nga familja e tij apo e edhe e jotja?
 N&#235;se ai i pranon f&#235;mij&#235;t? Po n&#235;se i lind ti dhe pas lindjes nuk e pranon f&#235;miun e tij&#235;?! Do t&#235; shkoni n&#235;p&#235;r gjygje ta detyroni ta pranoj&#235;, p&#235;rmes testit t&#235; ADN-s&#235;?!

Mir&#235; q&#235; t&#235; dyja jeni femra t&#235; cilat sipas bindjes sime dhe fjal&#235;ve tuaja k&#235;tu nuk keni krijuar familje dhe bazuar n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; mund t&#235; iu tolerohet nj&#235; mendim i till&#235;, por sikur bashk&#235;jetesa t&#235; ishte m&#235; e mir&#235; se martesa (po e potencoj s&#235;rish martesa me dashuri), at&#235;her&#235; institucioni i martes&#235;s u dashka t&#235; fshihet dhe sot bashk&#235;jetojm&#235; me nj&#235; njeri, nes&#235;r me nje tjet&#235;r dhe n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; do t&#235; bartim nj&#235; mori f&#235;mij&#235;sh me vehte, apo do t&#235; i l&#235;m&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r vende t&#235; ndryshm&#235; tek ata me t&#235; cil&#235;t bashk&#235;jetuam??!! Apo do t&#235; bashk&#235;jetojm&#235; pa f&#235;mij&#235; dhe t&#235; ndahemi kur t&#235; na b&#235;het mjaft, mos harroni se vitet ikin dhe nuk kthehen m&#235;!?
  Kur jemi tek vitet, &#231;ka n&#235;se pas dy-tri vitesh atij i m&#235;rzitet jeta me ty? Do t&#235; duhet s&#235;rish t&#235; k&#235;rkosh dik&#235; p&#235;r bashk&#235;jetes&#235; dhe me te ti kalosh edhe tri-kat&#235;r vite tjera, por kur t&#235; arrijsh mosh&#235;n e shtyr&#235; me k&#235; do t&#235; bashkjetosh??

M&#235; falni ju lutem, por m&#235; duken shum&#235; koncepte t&#235; papranuara dhe aq m&#235; tep&#235;r shum&#235; t&#235; d&#235;mshme p&#235;r kombin...e ju b&#235;ni si t&#235; doni...

----------


## MiLaNiStE

menoj se osht sh cool

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Bashkjetesa eshte nje menyr jetese midis dy personave pa regulla ene zenie. Jetohet ne menyre te pavarur ene dy personat njohin me mire njeri tjetrin. Pastaj kuptojn se nqs duan te rin bashk i futin nje te martume, nqs nuk u perputhen karakteret rine ca kohe bashke ene i thon njoni tjetrit ku te kom pa.....

Pra eshte nje experience ku cifti kupton nqs personi qe ka zgjedhur eshte ai i sakti, pa mare hape me te rendesishme si martesa, kalamojt etj.

----------


## Anisela

Koncepti i marteses,eshte keqkuptuar dhe shperdorohet nga nje perqindje e madhe personash ne Shqiperi!!!Gjendja ekonomike (katastrofale)detyron shume femra te  vazhdojne te tolerojne dhe te vuajne ne nje maredhenie problematike!!!Pamundesia per te qene te panvarura i mban roberesha te martesave!!!

----------


## Blue_sky

Bashkejetesa eshte nje hap drejt lirise te femres;po u soll mire me ty si njeri,po te respektoi,po te dashuroi(...)atehere mund te mendosh ti hysh marteses,ndryshe nje urim te vogel dhe vazhdon jeten aty ku e le para se ta njihje.
Pse duhet te deformosh jeten tende totalisht me gjera qe kane nje zgjidhje kaq te thjeshte?

----------


## Trebeshina

Jam pro bashkjeteses; Ritmi i jetes ka ndryshuar dhe menyrat e njohjes nuk jane me ato te nje here e nje kohe.Une dhe bashkeshorti im,para se te martoheshim, bashkejetuam per dy vjet e gjysem.Por pas dy vjet e gjysem nuk kish me kuptim ta zgjatnim bashkjetesen, pasi e njohem mjaftueshem njeri-tjetrin per te besuar ne martese. Ne mendojme se lidhja jone funksionon,dhe ne kete, nje rrol te rendesishem luajti edhe bashkjetesa. :Lulja3:

----------


## dp17ego

> Jam pro bashkjeteses; Ritmi i jetes ka ndryshuar dhe menyrat e njohjes nuk jane me ato te nje here e nje kohe.Une dhe bashkeshorti im,para se te martoheshim, bashkejetuam per dy vjet e gjysem.Por pas dy vjet e gjysem nuk kish me kuptim ta zgjatnim bashkjetesen, pasi e njohem mjaftueshem njeri-tjetrin per te besuar ne martese. Ne mendojme se lidhja jone funksionon,dhe ne kete, nje rrol te rendesishem luajti edhe bashkjetesa.


Bashkejetesa ne kete kuptim eshte e mrekullueshme

----------


## PINK

Bashkejetesa nuk eshte liria e femres si thone disa ketu . 

Bashkejetesa eshte liria e mashkullit , nese nje dite te bukur me diell ndaheni .. merr canten me rrecka dhe te thote bye bye .. dhe nuk eshte pergjegjes per ty as edhe nje cik , si nga ana financiare dhe ashtu morale/ emocionale etc etc . 

Bashkejetesa eshte mire per vitet e para sa te njihesh plotesisht mire , dhe hapi tjeter per mua personalisht eshte martesa sigurisht , nese vendos te krijoje familje dhe te sjelle femij ne kete bote .

----------


## dp17ego

> Bashkjetesa eshte nje menyr jetese midis dy personave pa regulla ene zenie. Jetohet ne menyre te pavarur ene dy personat njohin me mire njeri tjetrin. Pastaj kuptojn se nqs duan te rin bashk i futin nje te martume, nqs nuk u perputhen karakteret rine ca kohe bashke ene i thon njoni tjetrit ku te kom pa.....
> 
> Pra eshte nje experience ku cifti kupton nqs personi qe ka zgjedhur eshte ai i sakti, pa mare hape me te rendesishme si martesa, kalamojt etj.


Po kjo menyre ne shqip quhet ndryshe sweety.*A do qe te ta them si i themi ne andej nga anet tona, po qe se rri bashke me nje djale dhe po s'te pelqeu vete me nje tjeter e pastaj me nje tjeter ?*
Me vjen keq po nuk duhet abuzuar me konceptin e bashkejeteses.
Kjo nuk do te thote qe te rrime bashke, per te ndare nevojat tona biologjiko-ekonomike. Absolutisht jo.

----------


## Psikiatria

Mendoj se BASHKEJETESA jasht&#235;martesore &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; fenomen i koh&#235;s, produkt i modernizimit te jet&#235;s dhe m&#235;nyr&#235; konstrukcioniste e rregullimit t&#235; raporteve t&#235; seksualizuara (mashkull-fem&#235;r, fem&#235;r-fem&#235;r apo mashkull- mashkull) dhe sie e till&#235; duhet pranuar n&#235; konceptin e sjelljeve normale t&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235; s&#235; sotme. 
N&#235; per&#235;ndim kjo form&#235; e jetes&#235;s po z&#235; gjithnj&#235; e m&#235; shum&#235; vend ngase kushton m&#235; lir&#235;, ruan individualitetin e partner&#235;ve dhe &#235;sht&#235; me e leht&#235;p&#235;r t'u divorcuar. 
Un&#235; jam p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; form&#235; t&#235; Jetes&#235;s.

----------


## dp17ego

> Bashkejetesa nuk eshte liria e femres si thone disa ketu . 
> 
> Bashkejetesa eshte liria e mashkullit , nese nje dite te bukur me diell ndaheni .. merr canten me rrecka dhe te thote bye bye .. dhe nuk eshte pergjegjes per ty as edhe nje cik , si nga ana financiare dhe ashtu morale/ emocionale etc etc . 
> 
> Bashkejetesa eshte mire per vitet e para sa te njihesh plotesisht mire , dhe hapi tjeter per mua personalisht eshte martesa .


THANK YOU, ashtu posi...,
*por edhe bashkejetesa mbeshtetet ne responsibilitete reciproke*
ne kuptimin me te mire *eshte nje prelud i marteses* dhe nuk duhet ne asnje menyre te shnderrohet ne qellim ne vetvehte.

----------


## dp17ego

> Mendoj se BASHKEJETESA jashtëmartesore është një fenomen i kohës, produkt i modernizimit te jetës dhe mënyrë konstrukcioniste e rregullimit të* raporteve të seksualizuara* (mashkull-femër, *femër-femër apo mashkull*- *mashkull)* dhe sie e tillë duhet pranuar në konceptin e sjelljeve normale të shoqërisë së sotme. 
> Në perëndim kjo formë e jetesës po zë gjithnjë e më shumë vend ngase *kushton* *më lirë,* ruan individualitetin e partnerëve dhe është me e lehtëpër t'u divorcuar. 
> Unë jam për këtë formë të Jetesës.


I nxiva disa fjale tendet, duke dashur ti nxjerr ne pah.
Ju me sa shoh kini koncepte te ndryshme nga shume shqiptare te shqiperise(kjo referuar njohurive te mia)
-Martesa nuk eshte vetem raport i seksualizuar, *por lidhje shpirterore para se gjithash lidhje e shenjte*
-*Ato femer- femer apo mashkull-mashkull, per mendimin tim quhen porno dhe* s'kane asgje te perbashket me martesen(mos u mundo qe te me shpjegosh hormonet dhe tendencat seksuale...etj,  jam mjek dhe i di mire)
-*Po femijet a i merr parasysh ti or mik?* 
-*Po prinderit pleq ku t'i leme, ne "nursing home".*
-*po fisin, kusherinjte* 
Kjo nuk eshte martesa dhe jeta shqiptare.
Nuk eshte e vertete qe ne perendim kjo forme po ze vend. Jo. 
Cili perendim?

----------


## dp17ego

> Tamam e the , me dole ne shteg . 
> 
> Ja pse njerezit sot preferojne bashkejetesen , eshte me e lire dhe pa shpenzime per tu divorcuar . Pike .


Pink e dashur.
Martesa nuk eshte para dhe divorc
Mos e zere "ate gjene" nga bishti. Sikur te mendosh per ndarjen qe pa u martuar lum ne.
Jam dakort per bashkejetesen, por bashkejetesa eshte fillimi i nje dickaje te madhe, te bukur, te dashur, te cilen ne e ngrehim me endrrat tona. Eshte ngrehina qe ruan femijet engjellore, qe lidh shoqerine dhe kombin.Martesa motivon prindin qe te luftoje per femijet, per t'u siguruar atyre te ardhmen.
Bashkejetesa vetem si e tille, eshte lidhje banale per te plotesuar nevojat biologjike ekonomike etj. 
Po neqoftese gjendja ekonomike eshte e zgjidhur, ajo qe the bie poshte?
A mendon per dashurine ajo zemra jote e vogel...., a mendon qe ekziston ndjenja 
apo dikush e ka vrare aq shume sa cikatricet e kane bere te pandjeshme?
Dhe kur them dashurine, presupozoj, nene ,baba, moter vella, femije....miq e shoke.
Neqoftese bashkejeton me dike duke u nisur nga ndjenjat, nuk ka vend paraja dhe biologjija, as avokatet qe duan 300 dollare per divorcin

----------


## KaLTerSi

jam pro bashkjeteses teresisht.
... Martesa eshte shume e shenjte per mua e nuk kam ndermend te bej trial and error me martesen time jo divorce e jo separated. 
Kur ti futem asaj valleje do jem ne dijeni si ta heq sido te ndryshoje muzika pasi do ja njoh e do mi njohe te gjitha levizjet partneri. 

hajt me nga nje goc tashi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Pink e dashur.
> Martesa nuk eshte para dhe divorc
> Mos e zere "ate gjene" nga bishti. Sikur te mendosh per ndarjen qe pa u martuar lum ne.
> Jam dakort per bashkejetesen, por bashkejetesa eshte fillimi i nje dickaje te madhe, te bukur, te dashur, te cilen ne e ngrehim me endrrat tona. Eshte ngrehina qe ruan femijet engjellore, qe lidh shoqerine dhe kombin.Martesa motivon prindin qe te luftoje per femijet, per t'u siguruar atyre te ardhmen.
> Bashkejetesa vetem si e tille, eshte lidhje banale per te plotesuar nevojat biologjike ekonomike etj. 
> Po neqoftese gjendja ekonomike eshte e zgjidhur, ajo qe the bie poshte?
> A mendon per dashurine ajo zemra jote e vogel...., a mendon qe ekziston ndjenja 
> apo dikush e ka vrare aq shume sa cikatricet e kane bere te pandjeshme?
> Dhe kur them dashurine, presupozoj, nene ,baba, moter vella, femije....miq e shoke.
> Neqoftese bashkejeton me dike duke u nisur nga ndjenjat, nuk ka vend paraja dhe biologjija, as avokatet qe duan 300 dollare per divorcin



Dp17Ego , 

Dakort jam deri diku me c'ke shkruar ,por teorikisht ashtu eshte , nuk pyet dashuria per parate dhe gjendjen tende emocionale/ekonomike , por praktikisht ... ?

Ti shume mire e di ne ditet e sotshme sidomos ketu ku jetojme ne usa , se cfare eshte martesa dhe bashkejetesa . Nuk e di nese i ke bere pyetje atyre cifteve te bashkejetojne , pse valle bashkejetojne ?
Une kam pasur rastin te njoh shume ketu si ne pune dhe shoqeri , ku pjesa me e madhe bashkejetojne (jo martese ) ... dhe arsyeja /problemi kryesor eshte sepse  nuk jane plotesisht te bindur ne dashurine e tyre .. do funksionoje apo jo ?
Meshkujt sidomos jane qe kembengulin per bashkejetese dhe jo femrat . 
Te martohesh ne usa eshte enderra e cdo femre , por jeta sot , me streset dhe problemet e veta ka filluar te zevendesoje martesen me bashkejetesen . 
Njerezit duan te jene me te qete nga ajo ane , duan peace of mind kur i thone , besoj e di sh mire se cdo te thote te divorcohesh sot ne usa , nuk eshte vetem ai $ 300. por mijera te tjere vine me pas . 
Na pelqen apo jo ky eshte fakt sot . 

Mos u nis nga traditat tona shqiptare , po flasim ne pergjithesi ... sepse rinia shqiptare duke pare bashkejetesen ne bote , mundohet ta imitoje duke shpresuar se bashkejetesa eshte tra la la zura nje gale , po ta marresh seriozisht bashkejetesa eshte fillim i marteses ketu jam dakort .. por jo per bashkejetese me terma afatgjate ate Jo , kurrsesi . 

Nejse une me c'shoh perdite , bazohem ne ate cka thashe me lart .
Dhe mos keqkuptohena lol , une nuk kam  gje kundra bashkejeteses .. por jam Pro Marteses .

----------


## bija_e_detit

se kush tha me larte, qe ne bashkejetese mashkulli ngrihet edhe te le, mos harro edhe ne martese ta ben kete gje, biles ne martese eshte cik me keq, sepse qellon te te mbaj hysmeqare ne shtepi edhe nderkohe ngrohet me dashnoren andeja. mos mendoni per funde te keqija se quheni pesimiste pastajjj...... jam per dashurine ........... si ne martese si bashkejetese po qe se eshte aty dashuria mua sme intereson jam martuar apo bashkejetuar ........ :xhemla:

----------


## dp17ego

> Dp17Ego , 
> 
> Dakort jam deri diku me c'ke shkruar ,por teorikisht ashtu eshte , nuk pyet dashuria per parate dhe gjendjen tende emocionale/ekonomike , por praktikisht ... ?
> 
> Ti shume mire e di ne ditet e sotshme sidomos ketu ku jetojme ne usa , se cfare eshte martesa dhe bashkejetesa . Nuk e di nese i ke bere pyetje atyre cifteve te bashkejetojne , pse valle bashkejetojne ?
> Une kam pasur rastin te njoh shume ketu si ne pune dhe shoqeri , ku pjesa me e madhe bashkejetojne (jo martese ) ... dhe arsyeja /problemi kryesor eshte sepse  nuk jane plotesisht te bindur ne dashurine e tyre .. do funksionoje apo jo ?
> Meshkujt sidomos jane qe kembengulin per bashkejetese dhe jo femrat . 
> Te martohesh ne usa eshte enderra e cdo femre , por jeta sot , me streset dhe problemet e veta ka filluar te zevendesoje martesen me bashkejetesen . 
> Njerezit duan te jene me te qete nga ajo ane , duan peace of mind kur i thone , besoj e di sh mire se cdo te thote te divorcohesh sot ne usa , nuk eshte vetem ai $ 300. por mijera te tjere vine me pas . 
> ...


Te kuptoj fare mire. ne rubriken "Martesa" shkrojta per nje lajm....ne USA, ne lidhje me bashkejetesen etj.
Eshte reale ajo qe thua por jo per te gjitha nivelet e amerikes. Une njoh familje amerikane te mrekullueshme, vertet keshtu. njoh dhe te kunderten. Kjo vjen si rezultat i asaj qe vete njeriu eshte nje kompleks i pashtjellueshem lehte.
Por ajo qe di une eshte qe cdo njeri lind me detyra ne jete. Ai eshte qenje shoqerore, biologjike, dhe e shumellojshme. Neriu nuk eshte nje qenje qe vjenne jete si individ i izoluar egocentrik, absolutisht jo. Po te ishte keshtu ne nuk do te kishim arritur ketu ku jemi-njeriu ka detyra,
Ndaj vehtes
Ndaj shoqerise
Ai ka detyre te mbijetoje, te edukohet, te krijoje, te njehe vehten 
Ai ka detyre te doje te tjeret, te prodhoje, te shpike, te beje poezi, te luaje futboll,nganjehere edhe pa fituar  para(poetet kane vdakur te varfer)
Njeriu lind femije, me nje pertner qe ai i fal dashurine dhe ketu fillon "the trick". 
Lindja e femijes zbut edhe familjen me te pagoditur, fillon pergjegjesia...

----------

